# NOMA needs help



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Reposted from the member intro section:

New guy here with a problem. I have a NOMA Signature Model D2780-010 bought sometime in the early 1990's. It's an 8/27 made in Canada. I can't the manual or parts list (lost in move I guess). I am needful of a new impeller for same. I know that NOMA turned into Murray (I think) and is no longer supported by anyone as far as I can determine. I'm guessing this same impeller was used on other brands of snow blower. Can anyone me find one that will work? Thanks and regards, Woody


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is your Impeller somewhat like this one currently on eBay ?

http://www.o ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-AYP-MURRAY-Snow-blower-27-Auger-worm-drive-impeller-shaft-assembly-/182003443845?hash=item2a60402885:g:hxsAAOSwFqJWpvxt

Murray was acquired by Briggs & Stratton. So you now get to look for Noma parts under AYP,AMF, Dynamark, Brute, and Western Int'l.


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

That impeller would prob'ly work if it's not fixed to the shaft it's on and if the shaft size is 7/8".


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Might need a little "heat", some Penetrating Oil, and a Puller.

You could ask the Seller about it being ⅞" Diameter.

I think that *GearBox* is worth more than the Impeller.

That Seller may have your *Manual* too ?

PS: What's PRK . . . . Reminds me of the *People's Republic of Korea* !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a site that might be able to post your models diagrams. You'd need to contact them.

Murray st Parts Diagram Index for D2780-010 NOMA NOMA


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> Might need a little "heat" and a Puller. You could ask the Seller about it being ⅞" Diameter.
> 
> I think that GearBox is worth more than the Impeller.
> 
> ...



Seller doesn't accept questions! My NOMA is not the same machine. 
I don't live in Kalifornia but can darn sure see it from here.
Regards, Woody


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

woody1 said:


> ". . . Seller doesn't accept questions . . ."


Scroll down to where it says *"Ask a Question"*, right above the View Count.

I'm occasionally an eBay Seller myself, and I think all eBay Sellers have to entertain questions.

Meanwhile, there are other Impellers available on eBay . . . . and plenty of Impeller shafts (amazingly, all # 50660 !). It may be that all of them were ⅞" in diameter.

There may have been many Models; but as with most manufacturers, components like impellers, augers and gearboxes seldom changed across Models.

I'd contact one of the other Impeller Sellers; otherwise, you may be hunting for a long time.


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Re: ask seller a question: "_We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing_."


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

A seller that doesn't reply to emails is just slitting their own throat......or wrist.....flip a coin ............


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I wouldn't buy from an eBay seller that doesn't answer questions quickly.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

On your behalf, I just asked the following questions:

Can you verify that the Impeller Shaft is ⅞" in Diameter ?

Has the Impeller been removed from the Shaft or will that require some work ?​
I'll let you know if and when I get a response.


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Does anyone know the shaft diameter for 1501188E701MA: IMPELLER ASY,12IN MFH?

I think this one will work. Thanks, Woody


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

.75" ID on that impeller.

I kept crossing it over until I found a machine that used that impeller and then tried to find the shafts OD, and couldn't. So I looked up the flat washer. It's .752 id. 

OEM Parts

https://www.google.com/search?q=48275MA&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that's the correct washer for the Impeller Shaft; but these Shafts look like they've been machined down a mite narrower after they pass through the Impeller and approach the point where the rear mounting bearing would be positioned . . . . and where the Pulley would be mounted. The ID of the Impeller itself may still be a bit larger like the .875" that the OP believes it to be.


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

The impeller does indeed sit on a 7/8" shaft. The shaft is turned down to 1/2" where the drive pulley mounts and is held in place with a 1/2" washer and nut. 

I found the manual and parts list which says it's a Noma Canadiana. The machine itself says NOMA Signature made in Canada of course. The part number for the impeller is 11555-830 which so far has done me no good.

edit: I stand corrected, the shaft is 5/8 for the bearing and drive pulley.
Regards, Woody


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks to those who tried to help. After considerable search, my wife took the wrecked impeller to S & S Mfg. in Klamath Falls. They just called and said they'd done what they could with it and it's done. Will get it tomorrow. Woody


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

What was wrong with the Impeller . . . . this thread only told us that you needed a replacement ?

Apparently, it was still fixable.

My BlackSmith can "fix" almost anything . . . . provided I think of asking him !


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I wanted a new one because it was pretty twisted up. I didn't take a photo but looked something like the one in this thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/21137-impeller-wanted-1501188e701.html

S&S said they couldn't get it entirely straight. Haven't seen it yet. Regards, Woody


----------

